# Smooth and fast rom



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

Ive been switching ROMs like no other and I've been getting sick of how laggy a lot of them are. Do you guys recommend any ROMs that are consistently smooth?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

AOKP.

Edit:
Since this was moved without an explanation...this was originally posted in the AOKP section.
I don't indulge these threads, otherwise.


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

Carbon ROM with whatever kernel works best for your phone and the following mod: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2113150

Hard to beat for me. SLIM Roms are also pretty solid. AOKP, is my 3rd choice usually, but performance lacks over the other two. Sometimes they have features that are hard to pass up though. The MOD i posted will work with any of the ROMs and will help with performance/smoothness. Cheers!


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

RasBeanJelly - and its not even close.

If you're looking for customization this will not be the ROM for you, but RasBeanJelly includes only the necessary mods, so it's perfect for me.


----------



## romboy (May 29, 2012)

Flash this http://www.droidforu...ex-section.html 3/1 build elite-ota-buck_kernel/ 1 flash gapps and kernel and ROM no need 2 change any thing all from
*Project Elite bat speed and so far not 1 problem love it!try it you will 2.I USE THIS THEME *http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1716919 SICK SICK SICK.Its on the market 2 for free blue infinitum theme by razer (x) Some good themed apps 2 http://b-boytm.webno...om/themed-apps/ Have fun.I loved my thunder bolt 2 god bless her she is missed.But not that much lol.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

There were just threads like this locked recently. How many rom suggestions/best roms threads do we need?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Idk but I think it's stupid how threads are being locked for that reason. People are just wondering what's the best rom for them based on other people's opinion... I don't really see anything wrong with that


----------



## romboy (May 29, 2012)

right


----------



## iwhodunit (Mar 25, 2012)

Im runnin the M5 HYBRYD by DHO and out of the last 5 roms Ive ran this is the smoothist, And a ton of features.


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

masully84 said:


> There were just threads like this locked recently. How many rom suggestions/best roms threads do we need?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


First of all i wasnt asking for the "best" rom or the "fastest" rom. i was just asking for recommendations for roms that were smooth and didnt have too much lag.

For everyone else i appreciate you guys for narrowing me down a list of all the roms that are available.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

BlackDroid 1.0


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

KayC94 said:


> First of all i wasnt asking for the "best" rom or the "fastest" rom. i was just asking for recommendations for roms that were smooth and didnt have too much lag.
> 
> For everyone else i appreciate you guys for narrowing me down a list of all the roms that are available.


Different words... Same question.

With that said try EOS4.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

KayC94 said:


> First of all i wasnt asking for the "best" rom or the "fastest" rom. i was just asking for recommendations for roms that were smooth and didnt have too much lag.
> 
> For everyone else i appreciate you guys for narrowing me down a list of all the roms that are available.


Your thread title says smooth and FAST, just saying..

And what is the difference between whether you're asking smoothest vs best vs fastest its all personal opinion and is going to be based on your hardware and how good your network connection is as to which works best.

But if you are having issues and been flashing like crazy go back stock, run that for a while, then go back to trying ROMs out.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

these threads are basically a "what ROM is everyone running" thread. just filled with which ever ROM people are using at that time (for the most part)

so this is what i am running. MMuzzy French Vanilla. Only slight changes to stock 4.2.2 and really nice and smooth. however, pretty much everything I run is nice and smooth. not sure how people are getting lag on this phone. I have ran everything from completely stock 4.2.2 to slightly modded 4.2.2, to CM10.1 to AOKP to Carbon ROM to Project Elite ect.....and they are all smooth as butter. no lag what so ever. this phone is soo much smoother than any other phone i have used (other than a nexus 4 and an iPhone) and everything just works for me.


----------



## kinfolk248 (Oct 3, 2012)

KayC94 said:


> Ive been switching ROMs like no other and I've been getting sick of how laggy a lot of them are. Do you guys recommend any ROMs that are consistently smooth?


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
if youre looking to root/rom and everything in between I'd say try sourcery. Their rom literally has 8 gigs of mods lol. Fast stable and lots of customization, give it a shot [/background]


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Atom v8 with AK is c the new thing right now. It's over at XDA. The speed and c battery life is unlike anything I've seen in a while and it's definitely the best combo right now. AK is without a doubt the best kernel available. Period

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

KayC94 said:


> Idk but I think it's stupid how threads are being locked for that reason. People are just wondering what's the best rom for them based on other people's opinion... I don't really see anything wrong with that


Oh...you!


----------



## tt100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sandman007 said:


> Atom v8 with AK is c the new thing right now. It's over at XDA. The speed and c battery life is unlike anything I've seen in a while and it's definitely the best combo right now. AK is without a doubt the best kernel available. Period
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What he said....


----------



## mrm43 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sandman007 said:


> Atom v8 with AK is c the new thing right now. It's over at XDA. The speed and c battery life is unlike anything I've seen in a while and it's definitely the best combo right now. AK is without a doubt the best kernel available. Period
> 
> +1
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

Have you tried the new 4.2.2 OTA assuming you're on vzw? I am on it and waiting till cyanogenmod implements all the new hardware specific stuff. Just my two pence


----------

